# Dream Hunt



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

If you could hunt any type of game in the world, what would it be and why?


----------



## pjb1816 (Sep 8, 2003)

For me it would be the biggest elephant I could find.

I want the satisfaction of killing the largest animal to (currently) walk the earth.

watch out dumbo here I come...

Phil


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Browns on Kodiak Island, or cape buffalo, lion in Africa


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Desert Big horn sheep hunting probabaly one of the hardest tags to get in the US.
Polar bear hunt in the north artic.
Chamatica brown bear hunt.
Russian elk hunting
Ukraine stag hunting
Then SNOW GOOSE hunting in Churchhill!!!!!!


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

Brooks Range Dall Sheep

Oh, and archery of course


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

women, remember the single days of the hunt and score! This was the best hunting!


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Monkeys. I've always hated them and always will. I'd love to go to Africa or even South America with a .22-250 and a couple case loads of rounds and light up those damn dirty apes!...and monkeys. Actually any primate, obviously besides humans, I'd like to shoot. There's just something very disturbing about them. It's like their almost human, but not; like some mutated freak. Just thinking about them makes me quiver in disgust.


----------



## bubolc (Aug 11, 2003)

I fully agree with Jones on his Monkey hunt, dirty beasts really, not good for nothing...evolution my ***...I don't through my crap at them. Other than that my dream hunt would be a drizzley morning in ND with lots of birds showing me their feet...JED.(I've never been hunting there)


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Seaducks

Canvasbacks (All Big red headed Bulls)

Blackducks

Sage grouse

or a trip to New Zealand Waterfowling

those white grouse in the Artic ???

Waterfowling in Russia might be cool ???


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Even though I do hate monkeys I was being a little facetious. :idiot:

My dream hunt would be a trip to Argentina. As soon as I have an extra $5K laying around I won't hesitate to make the trip...although I doubt that will be anytime soon. :roll:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Yes Argentina would be right up there - good food Birds women & Pecock bass :beer:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Hell Yeah Fetch!!! I too love the Latinas! :beer:

Plus I wouldn't mind shooting some Perdiz while I'm there...a thousand dove day is too much for me though.

The main thing would be getting a yellow-billed pintail, rosy billec pochard and a chiloe wigeon or silver teal for the wall.

Having no limit down there has ABSOLUTELY NOTHING to do with it. :roll: :justanangel:


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

I want to shoot a

-190 class whitetail with bow
-a record ELK with a bow
-and a Mountain sheep somewhere-you guessed it-with a bow

that would be a grand slam for me... The ducks and geese all drop the same. :wink: :lol:

I get more satisfaction out of Bow Hunting than anyother form of hunting out there.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Blake if you ever want a world class Mule Deer I can hook you up bigtime!!


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Feral cats and crows.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

My dream hunt. Hmm thats tough. But I would say African safari for a month.

Qwack- Tell them your real dream. Hunting ***** with blue tick hounds that your raised yourself in the backwoods of Missouri.


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Vikings D- I would give anything to find em


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Yes, ***** in MO would be cool. But to tell the truth, the best hunt I can even dream about would be to accompany Gandergrinder to the cess pool to shoot golf course geese and sawbills coming off at 50 yds +  .


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

whitetail deer in saskatchewan or alberta,specks in saskatchewan,and caribou with a bow


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

SOBs on the Tundra. Hands down.


----------



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

When I Win the Lottery:

Pheasants in Ireland.
Muleys in New Mexico.
Moose in Siberia.
Fresh tracks in Valdez, AK from helicopter.
Fishing for Taimen in Mongolia.
Marlin in Panama.
Tarpon in Cuba.


----------



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

Sea Ducks in Maine or Washington.

Shooting 20 snow geese at a banding site, ALL collared/banded.


----------



## Im4Fishing&amp;Hunting (Mar 19, 2003)

I consider every corn field I hunt a DREAM hunt cause it's in GOOD OLD NORTH DAKOTA!!!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Hmmmm, Let me see.....

Mallards dropping into snow covered corn
Canadas circling decoys in December
Mule Deer in the badlands
Watching my lab bust roosters out of frozen cattails...
Tough to decide....With all the opportunities we have here in ND!!!! :wink:


----------



## IAHunter (Sep 1, 2003)

Roosevelt Elk along the Pacific coast line-handgun.
Kodiak Bear in Alaska-recurve bow
Hunting anything with my four older brothers and our dad. Unfortunately, that has yet to happen...yet.

And those aren't exactly in the correct order

IaHunter


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Ringneck Pheasants in Western North Dakota.

DREAMS REALLY DO COME TRUE!


----------



## Blake Hermel (Sep 10, 2002)

tyler lets talk :lol:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dosch said:


> Vikings D- I would give anything to find em


 :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Blake I'll probabaly be heading out to the Badlands to bowhunt the muleys the last week of bow season. Thats when you can pattern those big bastards really easy!


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Yeah a No Hassle SOB hunt in ND or a a pheasant hunt west of the Mo :roll:


----------



## falconer_3 (Apr 10, 2003)

1.Huns in central Montana
2.Ptarmigan in Alaska
3.Woodcock anywhere (timber doodle) or Ruffed Grouse

Fishing
1.Peacock Bass in Brazil
2.Atlantic Salmon in Iceland
3.Big Big Browns in Manitoba's Parkland


----------

